# 64th birthday ride



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

My lovely bride went on her 64th birthday ride yesterday. 
Almost 19 miles, 3200 feet of climbing to an elevation of 9800 feet in the Wasatch. She's been riding for 6 years, now and getting stronger and more technically proficient every year!
https://www.relive.cc/view/1130290187


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

MSU Alum said:


> My lovely bride went on her 64th birthday ride yesterday.
> Almost 19 miles, 3200 feet of climbing to an elevation of 9800 feet in the Wasatch. She's been riding for 6 years, now and getting stronger and more technically proficient every year!
> https://www.relive.cc/view/1130290187


Wow! That's nuthin' but AWESOME! Happy birthday and way to go, Ruth!
=sParty


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday to her. Impressive, and inspirational!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

MSU Alum said:


> My lovely bride went on her 64th birthday ride yesterday.
> Almost 19 miles, 3200 feet of climbing to an elevation of 9800 feet in the Wasatch. ...


Only one bride?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Lone Rager said:


> Only one bride?


Yep, as far as she knows.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Sparticus said:


> Wow! That's nuthin' but AWESOME! Happy birthday and way to go, Ruth!
> =sParty


Ditto!

I hired a band to wish her a Happy Birthday.

:band::rant::rockon::rockon::rockon::drumroll::smallviolin::smallviolin::rant:


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

MSU Alum said:


> My lovely bride went on her 64th birthday ride yesterday.
> Almost 19 miles, 3200 feet of climbing to an elevation of 9800 feet in the Wasatch. She's been riding for 6 years, now and getting stronger and more technically proficient every year!
> https://www.relive.cc/view/1130290187


May you also have a great ride to a great spot, when U.P. gets 4014 restored and running on it's native tracks.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Ericmopar said:


> May you also have a great ride to a great spot, when U.P. gets 4014 restored and running on it's native tracks.


Thanks. Is there going to be an additional trail put up?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ruth and many more (birthdays and rides  )

That's a cool graphic of the ride


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

MSU Alum said:


> Yep, as far as she knows.


It is Utah.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Lone Rager said:


> It is Utah.


Of course, I knew exactly what you meant....We're limited in number of sister wives by the cost of really nice bikes for all of them!


----------



## stenou (May 1, 2012)

Impressive.


----------

